# Nipped Fins



## Ariel_D (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a betta that I had initially put in my big tank with other fish (no other bettas). The other fish nipped at his fins so much. Everyday, they got shorter and shorter, so I decided to take him out and keep him in a separate tank by himself. 

I have two questions. The first is, will his beautiful fins grow back? And the second is, is there anything I can feed him or put in the water that might act as a pain killer? I'm assuming he's in a lot of pain, and that breaks my heart. He has trouble swimming and hardly eats.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What kind of fish were in the other tank?
Put some melafix in the tank the betta is currently in. The fins should grow back fine.
Good luck!


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

Same question, what fish is it?
And if it continues to nip the bettas tail,you should remove the betta or the other fishes from the tank to another


----------

